# legal advice



## alfonsog (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi everyone:

Do you need legal advice in Mexico. We are full service legal Firm with wide experience regarding ex-pats matters, such as real state, immigration matters as well as labor advice. Do you aware of your rights as an employee under Mexican Labor Law?, Do you know that you are entitled to receive severance in case of labor termination? First consultation for free. We are located in Mexico City. Our website is cmgdlaw dot com and contact Alfonso Gonzalez Uribe


----------

